

Paul Graham's (defunct) Blog - rms
http://web.archive.org/web/20070608081258/http://paulgraham.infogami.com/blog/

======
ereldon
A bone tossed to the writers in the crowd :)

"Switching back to writing has confirmed something I've always suspected:
writing is harder than hacking. They're both hard to do well, but writing has
an additional element of panic that isn't there in hacking."

~~~
far33d
You also know when code "works".

It's much more difficult to know if writing works.

Though both are never bug-free.

~~~
akkartik
This is a key point.

Building stuff is easy. The difficulty lies in evaluating what you build.

------
apgwoz
I like to read his essays on paulgraham.com better anyway. Having to check
both feeds (you use the unofficial rss feed for pg.com right?) was just
annoying.

------
akkartik
I get pissed when people break permalinks.

